# Dream Machine



## MergeLeft (Jun 8, 2007)

I'd call this "my setup," but the credit goes to BCNorthernlights. It is a superb solution for people that have more $ than time or growbox building skills. I got one 3 months ago and it is fantastic- everything including nutes, lights, easy instructions and ever-ready, hip tech support people. 

Someone else here posted this sometime back, couldn't find it again today but thanks for turning me on to this company and making my first grow pretty dang easy & so far successful.

The link for their site is in my post below (screwed it up here, so I took it out).


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 8, 2007)

Will you be posting pics of this bad boy in action...Like perhaps a grow journal? I would love to see how good this works for growing Cannabis.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah i agree. You should def make a journal so we all can see how that bad boy works in action. Good to hear your grow is going good so far, good luck!


----------



## Mutt (Jun 8, 2007)

I have been curious on those. I seen em all the time advertised on CC.
but those bad boys ain't cheap tho. Prolly why I rarely see em in grow journals. Did you get the CO2 option too?


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 8, 2007)

Bells & whistles, co2 (but you have to get the tank), odor filtration (works great), actually, if you buy the whole package it's not that must more. Based on an as yet unwritten book, An Idiot,  her Bank Account, and her Aquariums- a sad, long, expensive, story based on my own experiences several years back; I decided to go for it (they do have a smaller one but I'm high-upkeep ha ha).

Definitely will do the pictures, some are already in other topics:

See the 3 weeks plants in soil here:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13417

and a hydro at 4 weeks here:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13485

Next grow I'll do a journal- this one was a crazy mix of strains & starts I didn't keep great records (it's all up  there somewhere).

The nutes included were SensiGrow/Bloom, Dr. Hornby Bigbud & Voodoo, so yeah, you could grow tomatoes in it, but do those need to be in a cab that looks like a giant freezer, or a "kiln" as I told my mom?


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 9, 2007)

http://bcnorthernlights.com/


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 9, 2007)

MergeLeft said:
			
		

> Based on an as yet unwritten book, An Idiot, her Bank Account, and her Aquariums- a sad, long, expensive, story based on my own experiences several years back


 
Oh my! Hhahaahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaha

ML, you gave me one great laugh with that one!!!!!

Thanks, that was truly funny!


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 10, 2007)

Today I posted my progress in the Gallery-
I put the details in the photo descriptions..duh..should I have put it in comments? I know nothing.

Anyhow, "My Monster" and the one on it's left are Greenhouse BigBang or The Doctor, going into week 2 of Bloom, 6 of life. The others in there are Mandala Kalichaka &/or Satori. The strain I love the looks of is Mandala Sadhu. 

The plants in veg are going into week 5 (except the two DeSjamaan Purple Widow seedlings in soil) and are also Mandala, except the 3 sativas- the packet said "pure sativa," that's all I remember & they took an extra 4/5 days to germ, so they are younger.

The nutes in hydro: Advanced SensiGrow/Bloom & VitaPro Boost + Dr. Hornby's Voodoo Juice & BigBud. The soil is MG & coir, both watered with the hydro mix, bcuz I didn't know any better, but it seems to work.

The ph is 5.6- I know the guides here are higher, but I had trouble germing so I went with the Bloombox instructions backed up by Mel Thomas' Cannabis Cultivation: A Complete Grower's Guide and the seeds popped and grew great so that's my story & I'm stickin' to it.

I'll post more as I go and try to put the details in the comments where they apparently belong.

This is the most fun with clothes on ever!:yay:


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 21, 2007)

Pictures of 3d week in flower in my grow journal, check it out, they're steamin!


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13819


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 21, 2007)

How much are we talking here? For the unit.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 21, 2007)

$3K+ depending on if you get the DWC, year of nutes. I bought the whole thing. They have refurb'd units- there was one for $2k listed when I bought mine.

Of course, it's a mini droplet in the indescribably large bucket of $$$ I've spent over the past 30 years on mj


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 21, 2007)

MergeLeft said:
			
		

> $3K+ depending on if you get the DWC, year of nutes. I bought the whole thing. They have refurb'd units- there was one for $2k listed when I bought mine.
> 
> Of course, it's a mini droplet in the indescribably large bucket of $$$ I've spent over the past 30 years on mj


:shocked:Wow. Think i'll stick to covering a closet with plastic. Looks like a wonderful setup though.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 23, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> :shocked:Wow. Think i'll stick to covering a closet with plastic. Looks like a wonderful setup though.


 
I had to do something that I could explain to my mother. :angrywife:  She tours this place every few months, and believes it's for my art hobbies- I can never find that durn key to show her what's drying in there lol.  $3k is about .0003% of my share under her will- I consider it a prudent investment in my hypothetical financial future.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 23, 2007)

MergeLeft said:
			
		

> $3k is about .0003% of my share under her will



Ummm, marry me.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 23, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Ummm, marry me.


 
Polyandry is a practice Western Civilizations have too-long neglected! As soon as I can convince my husband of that :argue:  I am going to do my part to correct that!


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 24, 2007)

$3k -you can build that thing for less than $500 but to each there own if you got it like that!


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 24, 2007)

Lol...wow...3k that is a lot! makes me love nature <-----> that much more =) haha. Looks great though, if i had the time + money...well nvm i still wouldn't do it. i'd end up buying the gibson sg goddess i want to add to my collection of guitars haha! anyways it looks like a really successful grow box!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 25, 2007)

Don't take my word, check out new pics from heading into 4 weeks of flower:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=117588#post117588

:woohoo:


----------



## MergeLeft (Jul 8, 2007)

If you wondered how this setup would work, I just posted a bunch of pics of exploding buds and overcrowded plants from the 5th week in bloom, along with details on the DWC, lights, nutes, CO2 & crackpot things I have done & may yet do in the pursuit of harvest happiness later this month (she said hopefully).

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13819&page=2

:48:


----------

